

Say Goodbye to BlackBerry? If Obama Has To, Yes He Can. Maybe. - dcurtis
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/16/us/politics/16blackberry.html

======
robg
I love the fact that he's the President, but he may not be "allowed" to use
email.

The biggest loss may be one they briefly cite: Getting a view from outside his
bubble. Cutting a president off from his personal contacts, the ones best
positioned to give unvarnished advice, seems like exactly what happens as a
president becomes increasingly isolated from the "real" world.

~~~
jonknee
He still has a phone.

~~~
mnemonik
Which do you use more and find more convenient, a phone or the internet?

~~~
jonknee
Point taken, but if I was the President and people would stop mid-sex to take
my calls and I had a staff to screen incoming calls, I'd probably warm up to
the phone.

The law's a bit unfair that all email is public record but no phone calls are,
until that changes I don't expect a President to be a big emailer.

I wonder where text messages fall, public record?

------
mdasen
I wish this weren't the case. In a government where an embarrassing email is
more important than sound policy, we all loose. Yet, from both sides, we cast
out politicians for gaffes and misspeaks while leaving those who don't offend
and merely mismanage and embezzle to reap the rewards.

Maybe I'm just being pessimistic.

------
gcv
Presidential email is a tough technical problem. The audit trail piece is easy
enough, but there's also the problem of keeping the email account clean and
secure. Somehow, it needs to provide relatively unfettered access to the
president from his close friends and advisors, but not allow the general
public or untrusted parties to send messages to it. It should guarantee that
emails sent to that account are from verifiable sources. It absolutely must
guarantee that emails sent from that account were sent by the president.

Security by obscurity is bound to fail, as an obscure address will leak out
quickly. A private-key system (PGP/GPG) is a step in the right direction. All
unsigned or unencrypted mail sent to or from that account would be rejected
outright (but looked at by staff and saved, of course). In this restricted
case, where the number of trusted recipients is manageable, even the public
key distribution problem is simple: a Secret Service agent could hand-deliver
a CD containing the president's public key to every trusted recipient, and
pick up the recipient's public key in return.

Keeping recipients' private keys secure is more difficult. Whereas I'm sure
that the NSA or even the White House IT staff can keep the president's private
key reasonably safe, a security breach on a correspondent's laptop, with a
private key on it, would potentially mean that someone can masquerade as a
trusted recipient. That would, at best, lead to the feared PR nightmare and
scandal.

------
anon256
"G94B@aol.com"? Yuck.

~~~
aneesh
For what it's worth, '94 was the year he was elected Governor of Texas.

~~~
LPTS
Don't you know that magicians take numbers as names (crowley was 666), RAW and
23?

g94b is obviously a black magic name. Obviously it's the number he was given
by Satan when he sucked Satans cock and drank blood to gain power in a skull
and bones bilderberger convention. You have a superficial explanation for what
is obviously a flag for other black magicians as intent on evil as he is. 94
is the number of children whose blood he had to drink to get power. That it's
related to the year was synchronistic. The other black magicians called him 94
long before that.

------
sown
It seems that this could be an easily solvable solution...there is a way to
have BES archive mail via exchange + symantec vault or emc xtender or whatever
and he could use white lists + pgp to make sure he is talking to who he thinks
he is..but i don't know what the requirements are for this kind of system

~~~
notauser
As president he could have a totally isolated mail system with a staffer to
transfer messages to it after verifying identity.

~~~
sown
I forgot that BES sends email through canada

------
jrockway
I will be amused if he has to give up his Blackberry. Bush used his power to
indefinitely detain and torture people he didn't like -- in a military base in
another country... then we complain about Obama wanting to be more productive
and send e-mail?

Anyway, I assume Windows Mobile (or Android) will be just as good for him? The
government can setup their monitoring server, and he can IMAP from that. In
fact, I will set this up and maintain it for free, just because I'm such a
nice guy. (I should tweet this -- he follows me on Twitter ;)

~~~
mattmaroon
Don't Blackberries typically connect to an Exchange server? It's trivial to
document/archive them, I think its more the invasion of privacy.

~~~
alecco
From TA, Obama faces three problems.

    
    
      1 All his private mail exchanges will be archived.
      2 Third parties listening on the wire (security breach or PR scandal.)
      3 Potential PR disclosure scandal by someone who had a conversation with him (Lewinsky, anyone?)
    

He can diminish the amount of personal talks to deal with problem 1 (e.g.
something he'd say to his wife.) Having encrypted client server conversation
doesn't completely fix 2, doing PGP-style encryption mostly would do (there is
still the issue of PDA security, usually it's not good.) But that would make
problem 3 even worse as the valid 3rd party can now show the message(s)
cryptographically signed by Obama.

This last bit can be addressed with Off-the-Record cryptography as it offers
plausible deniability. <http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/> But the third parties
should have to have a compatible client (that could be a nice filter for
randoms :)

Anyway, the NSA can sure give him a PDA-based system better than Blackberry +
Exchange, with all that and maybe more.

------
andreyf
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

_A decision has not been made on whether he could become the first e-mailing
president, but aides said that seemed doubtful [...] aides said he hopes to
have a laptop computer on his desk in the Oval Office, making him the first
American president to do so._

That is pathetic.

~~~
mattmaroon
Must be those Big Email lobbying bucks at work.

~~~
andreyf
I'm missing something - the article refers to the Blackberry in the title as
well as all over the article...

The comment about it being pathetic that Obama would be the first "emailing
president" or the first president with a laptop in his office is unrelated.

~~~
mattmaroon
I don't see how that has to be PR. Obama actually uses a Blackberry,
Blackberry addiction is so common that there's a term for it (Crackbery) that
even my dad would know, and their brand name has almost become a generic
substitute for any smartphone with a keybad. Blackberry is the knew Kleenex or
Xerox.

I don't think PG would suggest that every time you see a brand name its due to
submarine PR.

------
sdurkin
The reason politicians worry so much about using email is accountability. They
use the phone so the lawyers can't prove anything.

There needs to be some sort of legal exception made for email. It shouldn't
carry the same weight as regular correspondence.

------
mattmaroon
Poor guy. I know what it's like to be addicted to push email. It's the primary
thing tethering me to the traditional Microsoft stack.

~~~
axod
iPhone has done push email for a while now ;) It's a great feature though.

~~~
snprbob86
It isn't really "push". It is just a very high rate pull. It really hurts
battery life.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, it's pathetic and Apple has really failed at this. But at least they
admit it, and say they are trying to improve.

------
albertni
Hardest job in the world just keeps sounding worse and worse =)

------
newt0311
Why is this "story" on a major national (in this case international)
newspaper? Why is this even on hn? Does the New York Times not have anything
more important to report?

~~~
mattmaroon
I found it fairly interesting that he'd be the first president to have a
laptop on his desk, and the first to use email.

~~~
Maktab
That's not really correct. There's still no word on whether he'll be allowed
to send and receive emails directly during his term(s) as president. The
chances are that the risks will be considered too high to permit it.

If that happens, he'll be in the same position as George W. Bush, who was a
fairly prolific emailer before becoming president but was not permitted to use
the technology directly while in office.

As an aside, it may not always be a good thing. South Africa's former
president Thabo Mbeki was quite well known for having a computer at his desk
and a personal email account while in office. Unfortunately, he tended to use
his to research crank AIDS activists online, write raving and offensive weekly
newsletters on his party's official website and send off diplomatically-
unsound emails to newspapers, unpopular researchers and other world leaders.
Perhaps it is better to keep a president isolated to some extent.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
You say that like seeing your leader's true inclinations is a bad thing.

~~~
Maktab
I was speaking from the perspective of a president's staff.

As a voter, sure. Let them communicate with us directly so we can see who they
truly are. Mbeki was recalled before his term was done, in part in response to
his perceived arrogance and crazy ideas, both exposed in part through his
personal communication to the electorate.

